# Interruptor bombilla, ¿relé o triac?



## sephirot (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola, pretendo hacer un pequeño montaje en el que controlaré dos bombillas de 220V y 60W. Mi duda es si es mejor realizar la conmutación mediante un relé o mediante un triac. No me importa la complejidad del circuito (ya que con el relé supongo que es más fácil) sino el consumo, puesto que las bombillas estarán muchas horas encendidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

Si ya tenés un voltaje adecuado, el relé es de lo más fácil de implementar.
No tienen en general un gran consumo, menos aun si los comparás con los 120W de las lamparitas.
Saludos


----------



## sephirot (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola San Cacho, gracias por responder tan rápido. El caso es que lo que quiero hacer es controlar estas bombillas mediante 2 interruptores (como los que hay situados en los pasillos de las casas o en los dormitorios): uno es el que ya está instalado en la vivienda y el otro que instalaré es controlado electrónicamente, de forma que con uno u otro se puedan encender o apagar las bombillas. Es por esto por lo que busco dispositivos de bajo consumo, ya que se puede dar el caso de que esté el relé activado y la bombilla apagada, y en este estado puede estar incluso días. 

Buscando en mi caja de componentes encontré esto: un ACS120-7ST http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/9469/acs120.pdf, que creo que es lo que mejor se ajusta a mis necesidades, ¿qué te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te sirva. Esta conexión la conozco como conexión escalera.
Se conecta un interruptor en parte baja de un escalera y en la parte alta de la escalera.
Si estás en la parte baja y deseas subir e iluminar la escalera, sólo usa el interruptor de abajo, cuando llega arriba apagas la luz de la escalera con el interruptor de arriba, por supuesto, de manera similar para lo contrario. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sephirot (Nov 18, 2008)

Si, a eso es a lo que me refería, siendo uno de los interruptores el típico de la casa, y el otro gobernado por un relé u otro dispositivo electrónico. 

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Lo que no entiendo es, para qué quieres algo electrónico, solo debes usar ese tipo de interruptor, hay modelos que son como los que se usan en las casa. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

La navaja de Ockham, Sephirot, es el nombre del proceso por el que se intenta lo más simple, si eso no funciona, lo que le sigue en complejidad... y así hasta llegar al interruptor con un relé u otro dispositivo.
¿Cuáles son las condiciones y los requerimientos de tu circuito?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2008)

que es ese acs120 ?

un triac con algunos agregados , no ?

mire la data y me parece que no cumple mas que como un triac, solo que tiene el tema de filtro , pero no queda retenido ni nada de eso.

me equivoco ?


----------



## sephirot (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, la idea básica del circuito es la de controlar la luces mediante un circuito controlado por RF (radiofrecuencia), estando el receptor en el interruptor que yo intento crear, y el emisor en un pequeño mando. De esta forma se podría encender/apagar las luces a distancia. 

La verdad es que el acs120 es simplemente un triac con algunos agregados, como dice fernandob, pero creo qué está diseñado para ser utilizado como interruptor todo/nada, y no para controlar la potencia entregada a las cargas conectadas a él.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 19, 2008)

Bien, más razón para usar un relé.
Hagamos una simple observación: El circuito de control (receptor de RF y control de alimentación del relé) va a estar siempre prendido, así que ahí habrá, digamos, 300mW de consumo constante por poner un número. Un relé tiene un consumo de 200 a 400mW (acá hay uno, por ejemplo http://www.panasonic-electric-works.es/pewes/es/html/21481.php). En el peor de los casos, 900mW de consumo continuo sin la luz encendida (hasta incluí 200mW de pérdidas).
No es mucho.
Como esta luz va a tener un mando a distancia, se supone que es una que se usa con cierta frecuencia. Supongamos que se enciende y apaga varias veces y está encendida 6 horas por día, así que en el peor de los casos, durante 18 horas estás "desperdiciando" casi 1W. No hablamos de mucho desperdicio, ¿no?.
Más todavía, si se enciende y apaga desde uno y otro interruptor, el relé cambia de estado varias veces, así que las 18 horas serían menos.

Si ese argumento no sirve, pongamos este aun más poderoso: SIEMPRE podés hacer que el relé quede desconectado, porque parado al lado de la llave existente, desactivás el relé con el mando a distancia (si sos capaz de construirlo, sos capaz de saber cuándo está activado el relé y cuándo no) y si la luz queda prendida, la apagás desde el interruptor mecánico.
Santo remedio.

Saludos


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 19, 2008)

hola sephirot

he leido tu requerimiento de tu interruptor, si quieres q funcione cmo los circuitos de escaleras, y que 1 sea electronico,osea usar triac, deven ser 2, por que,
para simular el tipico mecanico, no te olvides que tiene 2 posiciones, es 1 conmutador, osea contiene 1 nc y 1 na, eso deriva en que tienes que tener 1 triac activo y el otro no y despues a la inversa, para que se pueda hacer trabajar tambien del lado manual.
y si lo ves mas complejo, utiliza 1 rele conmutador y listeilor ;-)

saludos amigo................


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 25, 2009)

Pero hay que tener en cuanta una cosa importantisima con el triac y es el RUIDO electrico que genera este en su conmutacion!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

krolinaek dijo:
			
		

> hola...estoy haciendo una fuente regulada de 5v a 3A y he comprado un interruptor simple con tres patitas para no tener que estar conectando y desconectando el transformador de la red electrica...(enchufe)...pero ni idea de como conectarlo...
> 
> lo conecto al cable que va de la red electrica al transformador ??
> 
> ...



No sabes como funciona un foro? No es llegar y meter cualquier pregunta en cualquier lado... hay que usar el "buscador" y si no existe nada relacionado se crea un hilo nuevo....

En cuanto a lo otro ya ni se que es lo que se pretende hacer pero me gustaria poder ayudar e invertir mi tiempo en algo  mas aburridas estas vacaciones 



Hernan83 dijo:


> Pero hay que tener en cuanta una cosa importantisima con el triac y es el RUIDO electrico que genera este en su conmutacion!!!


Ajà y el rele no lo hace?


----------

